# How long does zhuzhuchina shipping take?



## Lastly (Nov 25, 2012)

I am considering buying something from them, but shipping is a major factor for me. What is the approximate time for something to arrive?


----------



## Latiken (Nov 25, 2012)

Well since its based in China, it would be some where from about 5-9 weeks or so maybe more.
It's kind of a wild guess. I've never ordered from them.


----------



## Magsor (Nov 25, 2012)

If you order now you most likely wont get it for christmas.


----------



## tbgtbg (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, I almost ordered from them but upon realizing where they were located looked for someplace closer. Sounds like that was a good idea. They had the best prices but I really didn't want to wait a month or more.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 25, 2012)

If getting it NOW is as important to you as it is to me, I would recommend www.realhotstuff.com.
They are really fast and AMAZING customer service.
You will get it this week if you order now.


----------



## Lastly (Nov 25, 2012)

XPro said:


> If getting it NOW is as important to you as it is to me, I would recommend www.realhotstuff.com.
> They are really fast and AMAZING customer service.
> You will get it this week if you order now.


Wow! Realhotstuff have acekard 2i for $17. That's much cheaper than most others located in US. I remember when I bought it for $36 when it first released by dealwoot.... heh. I feel old now.

I was planning to get the r4i Gold since it was cheaper and have wood support. But acekard 2i for $19 sounds plausible...
I was planning to get the supercard before r4, but I have 6 flashcards I can't use on the 3DS (Cyclods for NDS, x3 Original r4, Acekard 2i) so I'm planning to get a cheap one. Guess I will do some research.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 25, 2012)

I've only ordered one thing from zhuzhuchina, and it arrived here in Georgia very quickly. Around 10 days IIRC.

Moved to a more appropriate section.


----------



## Lastly (Nov 25, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I've only ordered one thing from zhuzhuchina, and it arrived here in Georgia very quickly. Around 10 days IIRC.
> 
> Moved to a more appropriate section.


 
Ah, thank you. I forgot we have a shoptemp forum. I'm sorry about that.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 25, 2012)

Lastly said:


> Wow! Realhotstuff have acekard 2i for $17. That's much cheaper than most others located in US. I remember when I bought it for $36 when it first released by dealwoot.... heh. I feel old now.
> 
> I was planning to get the r4i Gold since it was cheaper and have wood support. But acekard 2i for $19 sounds plausible...
> I was planning to get the supercard before r4, but I have 6 flashcards I can't use on the 3DS (Cyclods for NDS, x3 Original r4, Acekard 2i) so I'm planning to get a cheap one. Guess I will do some research.


 
Hey bro, do yourself a solid and get the DSTWO or R4i Gold.
Both run on the 3DS. Most likely when (if) you get one you won't have to buy another flashcart.
You can get them from RHS to.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 26, 2012)

Got my R4i Gold 3DS in 31 days like they said.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 26, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Got my R4i Gold 3DS in 31 days like they said.


 
Holy crap!
I would never have THAT much patience to wait friggin 31 days for something like that.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 26, 2012)

XPro said:


> Holy crap!
> I would never have THAT much patience to wait friggin 31 days for something like that.


 
Tbh i forgot about the card and it came to my house like the smile on my face


----------



## Latiken (Nov 26, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Tbh i forgot about the card and it came to my house like the smile on my face


 
Lol, I remember when I got my AK2i.
I RAN home from school for 4 days.
When I got it in the mailbox I was lost for words.
And I thought THAT was a long time.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 26, 2012)

XPro said:


> Well since its based in China, it would be some where from about 5-9 weeks or so maybe more.
> It's kind of a wild guess. I've never ordered from them.


Holy shit no. China has never taken more than 3 weeks to arrive from the day they shipped it for me. Usually it takes less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 26, 2012)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Holy shit no. China has never taken more than 3 weeks to arrive from the day they shipped it for me. Usually it takes less than 2 weeks.


Well, I've never had the guts to order from China.
Heard of to many scammers.
It was just based on other people's experience.
(I am in no way racist against China for people who might suspect of me in such a way.)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 26, 2012)

I received a R4 for free from them and it took around 2-3 weeks.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 26, 2012)

XPro said:


> Well, I've never had the guts to order from China.
> *Heard of to many scammers.*
> It was just based on other people's experience.
> (I am in no way racist against China for people who might suspect of me in such a way.)


 
It depends where you buy from.


----------



## Lastly (Nov 26, 2012)

XPro said:


> Hey bro, do yourself a solid and get the DSTWO or R4i Gold.
> Both run on the 3DS. Most likely when (if) you get one you won't have to buy another flashcart.
> You can get them from RHS to.


Just a quick question. Why do you prefer R4i Gold over Acekard? I know that Acekard is taking longer to update, but is that it?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 26, 2012)

The Ak2i's taken over a month for the past few updates, and the last one was over two months ago and there's no mention of an update... so for people that have an updated 3DS, the AK2i is not even a possible option.

In addition Wood has been updating for game fixes way faster than AKAIO for months as well.

Also while the R4i Gold has a physical sticking issue (like I showed in the review), it doesn't affect playability like the AK2i's contact issue does.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Nov 26, 2012)

I had an acekard and had to buy a R4i Gold later. The R4i Gold is better in every aspect, even the time to initialize the card is shorter.


----------



## jefffisher (Nov 26, 2012)

i've ordered from them before the shipping didn't take anywhere near as long as i expected, it was definitely less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Costello (Nov 26, 2012)

october/november/december are particularly busy in china since a lot of western people order stuff for christmas

you'll get shipping agencies looking like this:


----------



## Lastly (Nov 26, 2012)

Costello said:


> october/november/december are particularly busy in china since a lot of western people order stuff for christmas
> 
> you'll get shipping agencies looking like this:


That's really encouraging. Thanks.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 26, 2012)

Lastly said:


> Just a quick question. Why do you prefer R4i Gold over Acekard? I know that Acekard is taking longer to update, but is that it?


 Yeah its because it doesn't work on latest 3DS firmware


----------

